# Restaurer un iBook G4



## pftlyon (17 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

 J'ai un iBook G4 que je souhaiterais restaurer et remettre en état de fonctionnement. Savez-vous où je peux m'adresser pour le remettre à neuf et surtout ce qu'il peut m'en coûter. C'était mon premier mac et ça m'embêterait de m'en débarasser...

Par ailleurs où peut-on récupérer d'anciens logiciels power pc??? 


Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2014)

pftlyon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iBook G4 que je souhaiterais restaurer et remettre en état de fonctionnement. Savez-vous où je peux m'adresser pour le remettre à neuf et surtout ce qu'il peut m'en coûter. C'était mon premier mac et ça m'embêterait de m'en débarasser...
> 
> ...



Là, tu es un peu vague, quel iBook G4, (12", 14" ? et de quelle génération (il y en a eu 4 : late 2003, early 2004, late 2004 et mid 2005) ?).

Après, ça dépend aussi de ce que tu es capable de faire, de ce qui ne va pas dessus et de la disponibilité des pièces.

Le faire faire par un professionnel (à supposer que tu en trouves un qui accepte) ne vaut pas le coup économiquement, mais on peut trouver des pièces d'occase (moi même, j'en ai quelques unes que je ne vends pas, en don le cas échéant), donc si tu es capable de procéder toi même, là, ça peut valoir le coup.

Déjà, faudrait savoir ce qui ne fonctionne pas dessus.


----------



## LMAF (11 Mars 2014)

pftlyon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iBook G4 que je souhaiterais restaurer et remettre en état de fonctionnement. Savez-vous où je peux m'adresser pour le remettre à neuf et surtout ce qu'il peut m'en coûter. C'était mon premier mac et ça m'embêterait de m'en débarasser...
> 
> ...



Salut PftLyon,

Il te faudra probablement trouver Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger (version universelle) pour ré-installer le système, à moins que tu possèdes les disques gris qui allaient avec ton iBook quand tu l'a reçu.


PS: Tu es sur Lyon ? Si oui, contacte moi par MP, je peux t'aider pour obtenir Max OS X 10.4 en version  universelle


----------



## sundance (19 Septembre 2014)

bonjour,

j'ai un ibook G4 12" mac os X 10.4.11
darwin 8.11.0
2007 je crois

qui fonctionne parfaitement. je désire le revendre mais je me demande comment faire pour enlever toutes mes infos dessus. il faut le restaurer? le truc c'est que je n'ai plus de cd install

comment faire pour ôter tous mes dossiers et mon nom ?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2014)

sundance a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un ibook G4 12" mac os X 10.4.11
> darwin 8.11.0
> ...


le truc c'est que si tu veux vendre correctement
1 il faut réinitialiser
2 il faut les CD GRIS et de l'OS installé si tu le vends avec

un acheteur un peu informé 
soit refusera d'acheter sans cd  gris et de l'OS dessus
soit demandera à juste titre un fort rabais

(déjà qu'un ibook G4  ne vaut plus grand chose sur le marché de l'occaze, ce sont des vintages d'entre 2003 et 2005-2006)


----------



## sundance (21 Septembre 2014)

merci  mais je ne le vendrai pas cher, si çà peut servir à quelqu'un plutôt que rester dans les placards.

mais depuis le temps je n'ai plus les cd. il faudrait donc que la personne les possède.

je réinitialise comment? y'a pas moyen d'effacer toutes mes infos sans effacer le programme?


----------



## Invité (21 Septembre 2014)

Tu crée un nouvel utilisateur (genre admin, mort de passe admin)
Tu lui donne les droits d'administrer cet ordinateur (IMPERATIF)
tu vérifie sur ce nouveau compte que tu peux tout faire, donc que tu es administrateur
Tu efface ton ancien compte en le sélectionnant et tu clique sur "-"
Après si Tiger possède cette fonction, dans utilitaire de disque tu fais "effacer l'espace libre" de la partition de ton disque dur. Je ne sais plus quand est apparu cette fonction, et là je n'ai pas d'ordi avec Tiger sous la main


----------

